

SFHN Presents: Pirates of Silicon Valley - lowglow

Hi HNers,<p>San Francisco Hacker News group is throwing another movie night this Monday January 14th at 10:30p at The Roxie.<p>We'll be showing: Pirates of Silicon Valley -- a great movie about the struggle between Microsoft and Apple.<p>So come out and enjoy a movie and support your local Hacker News meetups!<p>http://valleypirates.eventbrite.com
======
lowglow
Clickable: <http://valleypirates.eventbrite.com>

